# Looking for Konieg Wide Body Kit for e32



## killer10 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looking for Konieg Wide Body Kit for e32

for this car
http://www.killer10.com/BMW1.JPG = Good Shape

http://www.gagla.com/images/uploadedimage/0/0/0.jpg = Damgaed 1
http://www.gagla.com/images/uploadedimage/0/0/1.jpg = Damgaed 2

it has been damaged so it needs a new one.

email me at:
[email protected] with any info, they are hard to find.

I would like to purchase the whole kit


----------

